
The rise of American authoritarianism - phreeza
http://www.vox.com/2016/3/1/11127424/trump-authoritarianism
======
pklausler
The one-sentence summary quote: "... the GOP, by positioning itself as the
party of traditional values and law and order, had unknowingly attracted what
would turn out to be a vast and previously bipartisan population of Americans
with authoritarian tendencies."

Good article. The wave is what's fascinating this year, not the surfer
(Trump).

